# Thermostat blinking "COOLING" but fan is not turning on.



## fluffytail (6 mo ago)

I think this is a Lennox unit, maybe 11 years old. We had the outside capacitor replaced (it was near the end of its life) 3 months ago. This summer the A/C had been working fine, but a week ago the 25-year old thermostat began blinking the word COOLING and the fan wasn't coming on. Tech said that something in the thermostat wasn't making the connection to turn the unit on. He replaced the thermostat. All was well until the next week, when the same thing happened again. It resolved itself when the tech removed and reattached the thermostat. After that there was no error code. The tech said that the error code is needed to do any further troubleshooting, but it might be the main board.

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## ABCalculus.com (5 mo ago)

I think the tech may be right


----------

